# Are You A Twin, or Have You Ever Had Twins?



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone here was a twin, or if any of the women here ever had twins? :semi-twins:


----------



## That Guy (Jan 5, 2014)

Nope.  Just me, myself and I.  We all get along pretty well most of the time.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a fraternal twin sister.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm not a mother, but a father of identical twin boys.   (My only children.)


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 20, 2014)

I had twins once ...

... and that's all I'm saying. :distant:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> I have a fraternal twin sister.





Falcon said:


> I'm not a mother, but a father of identical twin boys.   (My only children.)



Thank you both for your replies.  Do you find a special connection between twins, like emotional or otherwise?


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes we do.  We were extremely close as little girls and we almost did not have to say anything, just read each other's minds.  We also could sense when one of us was in trouble or sick even when we lived apart.  I always felt that we were as one, even though we are not identical.  Might be that we grew up spending so much time together.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 24, 2014)

Sometimes twins even have their own "secret" language.  I know mine did.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 16, 2015)

83 year old identical twin sisters die just hours apart.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2015)

Yes I was born a twin. My brother David didn't survive our very premature birth. ..so I've never known what it's like to grow up as one of twins!!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I'm not a mother, but a father of identical twin boys.   (My only children.)




Oh wow, are they still identical John?


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 16, 2015)

My sister had identical twin boys.  They are best friends.


----------



## nitelite (Jan 16, 2016)

I have fraternal twin sons who will be turning 40 the end of this month. It was like a dream come true when I had them and I thoroughly enjoyed them. They had their own language when they were toddlers. They are like night and day in their looks and personalities. It's strange that I might not hear from either one for a while and then one will call and within 8 hours I will hear from the other with neither one having awareness of the other. They have their own lives/families now. One lives on the east coast and the other on the west coast. I am pleased they have grown up to be healthy and happy gentlemen.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 16, 2016)

Nope, one at a time. I tip my hat to those who did two at a time...can't even imagine.


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 14, 2016)

When my Mother was pregnant with twins in her 3rd month she lost one of the babies, I was lucky enough to survive. I've often wondered how different my life would have been
had my twin survived.


----------



## jujube (Apr 14, 2016)

In early pregnancy with my daughter, the doctor told me he thought I was having twins.  No sonograms in those days.  First I was in hysterics because the Army would have made me go back to the US to have the baby (no hospital in the area.....they sent the mothers to Ankara a couple of weeks before their due dates, but since twins have a tendency to come early, they wouldn't take that chance).  Then I got used to the idea.  Then, they did an X-ray (remember, this was 1970) that showed a nice big baby.  Then I got depressed because I had talked myself into having twins.  I was happy with one, though.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 15, 2016)

My spouse is a twin,and my first pregnancy which ended in a miscarriage,was twin girls.

My spouse and his brother,were mischievious growing up but after their teens they just. Never got along again.it seems that evey time they were in the same room,they would argue.
Some have connections,some don't.


----------



## AprilSun (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm not a twin nor did I have them but I wouldn't have been surprised if I had because 3 of my Dad's sisters had twins. Out of those 3, 1 of them had 2 sets of twins. Then my mother had a brother and sisters that were twins. It just seemed like they were in the genes on both sides of my family.


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 15, 2016)

I've mentioned on here before that I am a twin. Identical. I'm not aware of any special connection but then I have no way of knowing what would be different if we'd been born separately. 

His daughter (my niece) had paternal twins who are 5 now, and they chatter away simultaneously, and I've noticed they like the same foods and eat at the same pace. It's very noticeable and it's kind of weird to watch. And they have to sit right next to each other when they eat. 

My brother and I always had different interests and didn't hang out together much after age 10. These days we don't see eye to eye on a lot of things but we never argue. But then, we were taught to always have your sibling's back, twin or not.


----------

